# Bumper sticker on a leased car?



## KidAmnesiac76 (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it a good idea to put a sticker on the paint of my leased passat? Not sure if it would easily come off. I dont want to pay ridiculous charges when I turn the car in. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (KidAmnesiac76)*

probably not a great idea on a leased car. 
out of curiosity what bumper sticker are you going to put on?


----------



## KidAmnesiac76 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (wickedfast87gti)*

RADIOHEAD


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (wickedfast87gti)*

it better be well worth violating a VW if you actually want to put a bumper sticker on. I personally hate seeing an ugly bumper sticker on an otherwise nice car.
And I cannot find any justifiable reason to violate a VW with a bumper sticker that says RADIOHEAD. Not that I don't like Radiohead, I just don't need to see it on a car.


_Modified by vr6todd at 8:00 PM 1-19-2006_


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (vr6todd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6todd* »_it better be well worth violating a VW if you actually want to put a bumper sticker on. I personally hate seeing an ugly bumper sticker on an otherwise nice car.
And I cannot find any justifiable reason to violate a VW with a bumper sticker that says RADIOHEAD. Not that I don't like Radiohead, I just don't need to see it on a car.

_Modified by vr6todd at 8:00 PM 1-19-2006_

What he said.
I don't mind stickers on the window, but not the bumper. And not just any bumper, but a VW bumper. Leese or not, I say NO.


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (KidAmnesiac76)*

Best solution of all: dont clutter up the bumper on your beutiful car up with any sticker(s). Unless its a sticker supporting a republican cause. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00Psst (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (IchBinDarren)*

I'll spare you the don't do it to your VW crap - because if you want to do it, then you're probably going to anyway.
Go ahead and do it and then when it comes time to turn the car in, get some Goo Gone and take the sticker off. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## jjreason (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (IchBinDarren)*

Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (KidAmnesiac76) (IchBinDarren) 
Best solution of all: dont clutter up the bumper on your beutiful car up with any sticker(s). Unless its a sticker supporting a republican cause. 

AMEN!


_Modified by jonahreason at 8:33 AM 1-21-2006_


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (jonahreason)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonahreason* »_Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (KidAmnesiac76) (IchBinDarren) 
Best solution of all: dont clutter up the bumper on your beutiful car up with any sticker(s). Unless its a sticker supporting a republican cause. 

AMEN!

_Modified by jonahreason at 8:33 AM 1-21-2006_

Yeah, if you're going to make the back of your VW look like crap, you might as well go all the way and put some crap cause on your bumper.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

Why not just put it on the window


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (IchBinDarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IchBinDarren* »_Unless its a sticker supporting a republican cause. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: oh yeah, DONT


----------



## KidAmnesiac76 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (reflexboosted)*

Thanks for the advice....it sounds like NO is the way to go, but oh well....I did it already. I gotta show the love. I take it no radiohead fans here?


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (KidAmnesiac76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KidAmnesiac76* »_I take it no radiohead fans here?

Regardless of whether i'm a fan or not, there's just no way i'd put a bumper sticker on my car.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (vr6todd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6todd* »_
Regardless of whether i'm a fan or not, there's just no way i'd put a bumper sticker on my car.

x2 imo bumper stickers only belong on ford fiesta's


----------



## roamerr (Jan 9, 2006)

Bumperstickers are a taste thing -- some like them and some do not. I do not but my wife loves them on her new beetle. She says she got a Beetle so she could sticker it....
As for the republican comment -- I am a registered republican but would not put a W sticker on my trashcan. Maybe a Honda.


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (vr6todd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6todd* »_Regardless of whether i'm a fan or not, there's just no way i'd put a bumper sticker on my car.

I should add to that... I have stickers all over the windows of my '72 bus, they're just fun and I couldn't care less of what people think of them on that particular vehicle.
My car actually looks good (at least I think so, here on the vortex you get all kinds of differing opinions), and I personally think that bumper stickers cheapen a nice car, so there is no way I'd stick one on my car. I might add small, subtle stickers to the windows (like for example a small black "VWVortex.com" sticker on a tinted window), something somebody might notice if they stopped to actually look at the car, but never anything that really stands out just by glancing. That's how I feel about stickers on cars.


----------



## justindesilva (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (vr6todd)*

radiohead is good. people telling you what you should and should not do to your car, lame. i bet these people are the same individuals who believe that diverstiy is some old wooden ship.


----------



## justindesilva (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (justindesilva)*

i use the windows for stickers, that way they come off easy.


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (justindesilva)*


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Seeings as how the car is leased (or rented for a long time) I wouldn't VW could decided you piolated your lease. Leased vehicled can not be changed in ANY way... Just a thought...
If you do decided to put the sticker on. Put it in the window and be sure to remove it before returning to VW for anything.


----------



## durtydubber (Dec 23, 2005)

I put bumper stickers on my old lifted trucks, ones like 'Keep Honking, I'm Reloading.' Lol. But never do I on my cars.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Here's Johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Here’s Johnny* »_Why not just put it on the window









ditto


----------



## Scala24 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (KidAmnesiac76)*

Are tints a violation of VW's lease policy? I just got a 3.6L and had to tint the windows. Its blk/blk and fricking beautiful


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

You should ready your lease agreement... It could be


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (durtydubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *durtydubber* »_I put bumper stickers on my old lifted trucks, ones like 'Keep Honking, I'm Reloading.' Lol. But never do I on my cars.

ahahahaha....that has to be the best sticker of all time.
and seriously, diversity has nothing to do with a sticker, whoever you were that made a statement about diversity and some wooden boat.
that is plain idiotic.
IMO, putiing stickers on your car is like putting stickers all over your bedroom when you are a kid, it is childish. Also shows a lack of intelligence and lack of respect for your own belongings.


----------



## jersetta21 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (KidAmnesiac76)*

yeah just get a hair dryer and take it off it will come easy or this stuff called goop gone it works really well with stickers let me know.


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

what if stickers are all thats holding your car together??


----------



## durtydubber (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (tornado jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tornado jti* »_
Also shows a lack of intelligence and lack of respect for your own belongings.

Well the respect given to my trucks wasn't a lot anyways, so I guess they are out of that arguement. They never really spent a lot of time clean either. They were always muddy for some reason. The crap just kept falling from the sky or something.


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdoordub* »_what if stickers are all thats holding your car together??

Anything on your car out of necessity is fine. On old rusty beaters I love seeing bumper stickers because quite often they're funny, and you know the owner doesn't give 2 hoots what his car looks like. It's all about the character. In those cases, bumper stickers add to the car.
Regarding bumper stickers on leased cars, however, those cars are far too young to have developed much, if any character. In those cases, bumper stickers take away from the car.
I do hold to the idea that I will give my honest opinion on what I think, but you by no means have to take anything I say to heart. If you like it, go for it.


----------



## 00Psst (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (tornado jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tornado jti* »_ahahahaha....that has to be the best sticker of all time.
and seriously, diversity has nothing to do with a sticker, whoever you were that made a statement about diversity and some wooden boat.
that is plain idiotic.
IMO, putiing stickers on your car is like putting stickers all over your bedroom when you are a kid, it is childish. Also shows a lack of intelligence and lack of respect for your own belongings.

The best thing about folks who won't put bumper stickers on their car is that they are not the least bit judgemental of others.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdoordub* »_what if stickers are all thats holding your car together??

Then I suggest you upgrade to zip-ties


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (Here's Johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Here’s Johnny* »_Why not just put it on the window









ya, just like the great Wordsmith Sir-Mix-alot said, _"Put 'em on the Glass"_


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (vr6todd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6todd* »_
Regardless of whether i'm a fan or not, there's just no way i'd put a bumper sticker on my car.

yea..it's ugly. Why not just put flames on the side while you're at it!


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Bumper sticker on a leased car? (NewsJunkie)*

There is ONE sticker on my car, and even it's on the glass.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

bumper sticker ????
Is this the 80's?


----------

